# Junction boxes in attic - best practice



## mklaman (Feb 20, 2014)

I am moving a double light switch and the electrical is not long enough. Instead of trying to pull from the other side of the room (which would suck), I assume I can simply splice in the attic and place it in a junction box? What if I did that in a few more areas? Would it be weird to have like 4 junction boxes chilling in the attic?

Also, what is the best place to put the junction boxes in the attic? I assume off the floor on a stud?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

No problem with junction boxes in the attic as long as they have the proper covers.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Too many junction boxes in an attic just tells the next professional that goes up there that a "scab" has been working on the electrical. 

Make sure that they all have the proper covers, and are sealed right.

ED


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

joed said:


> No problem with junction boxes in the attic as long as they have the proper covers.



What's a proper cover? 


No problem splicing in attic. 

Make sure the splice is a good one.. Good contact. Coppers not nicked. Wire nut is tight. 

Would be nice if you could see the box. Not buried under insulation.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> Too many junction boxes in an attic just tells the next professional that goes up there that a "scab" has been working on the electrical.
> 
> Make sure that they all have the proper covers, and are sealed right.
> 
> ED


Given the described situation a pro would us a JB in the attic.

Poster, 

Nail a plastic box to the side of a joist. Secure the cables within 8" of the box. Keep the box in an area that will not be walked on.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

rjniles said:


> Given the described situation a pro would us a JB in the attic.
> 
> Poster,
> 
> Nail a plastic box to the side of a joist. Secure the cables within 8" of the box. Keep the box in an area that will not be walked on.


A junction box is acceptable, 4 or more is excessive.

ED :no:


----------



## mklaman (Feb 20, 2014)

thanks guys.

I tacked the JB to a stud in the attic so it's visible and 2 feet from the insulation. I think it's fine and saved me a bunch of money and time!


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> What's a proper cover?


No cover is not a proper cover.

Then you have others that get inventive.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Oso954 said:


> No cover is not a proper cover.
> 
> Then you have others that get inventive.


 :laughing::jester::no:

Har har, That's a great cover for bait or something . not wiring


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

> What's a proper cover?


Covers are metal and match the shape of the box.
Here are some examples.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

joed said:


> Covers are metal and match the shape of the box.
> Here are some examples.



And they also can be plastic.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

de-nagorg said:


> Too many junction boxes in an attic just tells the next professional that goes up there that a "scab" has been working on the electrical.
> 
> Make sure that they all have the proper covers, and are sealed right.
> 
> ED


Not really Ed. In older homes & buildings, you have no choice but to pull the runs into junction boxes, to make one run back to the breaker panel.

A Scab job, is leaving the junctions out open in the attic, taped up with duct tape or a whole roll of Electrical tape.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

rjniles said:


> And they also can be plastic.


Never heard of a junction box cover being plastic. I thought one of the reasons for a cover is to contain a fire is one of the connections overheats. I don't think plastic would do that.


----------



## Gac66610 (Aug 25, 2012)

joed said:


> Never heard of a junction box cover being plastic. I thought one of the reasons for a cover is to contain a fire is one of the connections overheats. I don't think plastic would do that.



Guess we need to use metal face plates for all switches and receptacles.
They too are junction boxes.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

joed said:


> Never heard of a junction box cover being plastic. I thought one of the reasons for a cover is to contain a fire is one of the connections overheats. I don't think plastic would do that.


Plastic is fine..
From what I understand it will burn but does not support combustion.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

Gac66610 said:


> Guess we need to use metal face plates for all switches and receptacles.
> They too are junction boxes.


Plastic is fine


----------



## Gac66610 (Aug 25, 2012)

UnclePhil said:


> Plastic is fine



I know


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh. Ok. 
I get it. You were making a funny. 

That's very rear around here. 

:yes:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

UnclePhil said:


> Oh. Ok.
> I get it. You were making a funny.
> 
> That's very *rear *around here.
> ...


They are not all that *rare*.:laughing:


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow. Bout time.


----------

